# P4 Titan 533, no arranca...



## ogcobo (Jul 31, 2006)

Saludos:
Tengo una motherboard Gigabyte P4 Titan  533 -
GA-81D533 que la misma no me quiere arrancar, 
en la PC, todos los discos duros y las unidades extraibles arrancan pero la maquina no me da video y no reconoce absolutamnete nada, me han dicho que puede ser defectos en la placa o que el micro este dañado, el Micro es un Intel Celeron de 2Ghz con RAM de 382.
Espero ayuda.


----------



## fff (Sep 30, 2006)

Estara conectado el cable de 4 conectores q da el V Core?


----------

